# Verge Watch By George Savage, Huddersfield



## Jon Harrison (Jul 29, 2012)

I've had this watch or at least the workings for many years.

Having just found the forum I hope I'll be better able to understand it with your assistance.

I'd like to know Savage's dates and what the extra little lever on the side is for. Someone once suggested it might be a stopwatch function.

Images: I don't have images located on any URL. *How do I upload them here?*

Many thanks

P.S. I'll also be asking about a Waltham, Fattorini and a Jacob Houseman - Lancashire Long Case clock very soon (all inherited).


----------



## Jon Harrison (Jul 29, 2012)

Having searched the help files I note that I should be able to create albums for images to insert here, however some of the features mentioned just aren't available. I received a blank confirmation of membership email from the administrator and believe the account is only partly activated.

How do I resolve this?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Jon....only just come back from hols, so only just seen this....you will need to host your pics on an external hosting site (PhotoBucket, Flickr, et al), then link them to your post. Here's a guide for Photobucket that I wrote some time ago.....hope it helps.

* Roger the Dodgerâ€™s Concise Guide to Posting pics to and from Photobucket.*

The first thing to do is to upload your pics onto your computer, edit and store them. (My Documents, My Pictures etc)â€¦I also tend to put my pics onto a flash drive, 1) so theyâ€™re safe, and 2) once they're hosted, I can then delete from the hard drive to free up space.

Next go to Photobucket and open an account. The basic package is free and you will be able to store hundreds of pics there.

*To upload a pic, go to your Photobucket album and click on the green upload bar.*










*A new window with a large green bar that says â€˜Select Photos and Videosâ€™ opens.*










Click the bar, and a drop down window appears in the top LH corner. Select the folder where your pics areâ€¦(My Docs, My Pics, flash drive, etc) and highlight the file/s you want, then click â€˜Openâ€™ in the bottom RH corner of the window. The pics will now upload. When done, click on â€˜Save and Continue to my Albumâ€™. The pics will be arranged into a grid.

*When you want to post one, hover the cursor over the pic, and a drop down box appears.*










L click on the fourth option (the one with IMG at the start) and it will say â€˜copiedâ€™

Now, return to your post. Itâ€™s easier to have two tabs open so you can switch between the two quickly, especially if you want to put in several pics (up to 5* per postâ€¦if you want to add more, youâ€™ll have to start a follow on post). Put your cursor under any text you have written and R click to bring up the paste option, then L click on paste. The image URL will be pasted directly under the text, complete with the IMG tags. Press â€˜Preview postâ€™, to check everything is OK, then â€˜Add replyâ€™ when youâ€™re happy with it.**

* Since the forum update, I believe you can add 6 pics per post.

** Since the forum update, to access the 'Preview post' option, click on 'more reply options' at the bottom right. This will allow you to see what your finished post will look like, and correct any spellings, punctuation, missed spaces, wrong pics etc. before finally posting.

Some tipsâ€¦

Â· Keep your pics small (around 1 million pixels)â€¦they take up less storage space. All my forum pics are taken at this sizeâ€¦you only need them bigger in size if youâ€™re ever going to enlarge them. Donâ€™t panic if your camera wonâ€™t take small pics, the forum software will re size them anyway.

Â· By using the 4th URL choice with the IMG tags, you donâ€™t need to use the tree icon that you may have read about in other threads, which always seems to give people trouble.

Â· If you have several different tastes in watches, or anything else for that matter, consider creating different albums from the outsetâ€¦you will have the option to do this. (eg Dress watches, divers watches, pocket watches, nature, hobbies etc) and store your pics in the respective album. I say this because if you create a new album at a later stage, and move existing pics into it they will be deleted from your previously posted threads.


----------

